# Hello I'm new as of today but can someone help me please find this old halloween tape



## halloweenman666 (Aug 29, 2007)

I am going to lose my mind if someone cannot confirm the existence of this tape. It was an old Halloween cassette with different stories on each side. I don't think there was any sound effects just stories. I think they were the exact same stories as the ones found on the Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House Disney tape but the narrator was a man not a woman, if i remember correctly i bought it for 0.99$ at k-mart back in the late 80s early 90s. Also the only thing i remember about the tape was that it was black and the sticker on one side had a haunted house and was green background i think, and the other side was like a swamp with an orange-ish red-ish sky with a giant skull on the side? Could someone please help, THANK YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Geez. Not sure. The only tape I know of with stories like those of Chilling, Thrilling was a 1979 Disney release of the same name. It had all different tracks from the first 1960's version though. It was a mans voice on it. Here's a photo of it:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/DavesWorld56/DisneyChilling1979/FrontCover1.jpg

As you can see that is not the cover you mention. I have some other scans, but they all came from LPs covers. Very few of them were cassettes. I don't recall ANY tapes with the exact same stories as the Disney LP because they wouldn't allow them to be used by anyone else. If it was that price from K-Mart though then more than likely it was one of those cheapo tapes the stores put out every year at Halloween.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Every version I have seen (or heard) is a woman telling the tales. I wonder if someone ripped it off to make their own cheap version.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like it yes.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

No this page would be the best bet because it is mostly Halloween:

*Forbidden Crypts Of Haunted Music*


That one childofnight is mostly kids records.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

yep I just found that one too the album I had when young was there. oh sweet beginnings of a halloween nut!


----------



## halloweenman666 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok lets pretend that i never said they were the same stories as the Disney ones, but does anyone have a list or could do some research of tapes that had a man narrating Halloween stories. There were no sound effects on the tape I'm sure of that. I'm almost positive one of the stories was the long fuse and Chinese water torture though. Also thinking there was a wax museum story on there. The man spoke in 2nd person narration also such as "you enter the house", "you see a dead corpse" hahah thats all i got, hope someone finds it! Also I thought one side was called "Chamber of horrors" but whenever i search for that i get some crappy old tape that isn't the one.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

The only one I can think of is Spooky Tales and Scary Sounds and the other one with a man narrating the story is A Night in a Haunted House/a Night in a Graveyard.

You can search for them on amazon.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Looking back at your very first description it sounds to me like one of those cheapos that you get at K-Mart and so forth every Halloween. They used to be only 99 cents but now are still only a couple dollars each. A lot of them now days don't even come with a jewel case. I don't think it is either of the tapes Bewitched_Sam218 mentioned because I have both of those, and nothing you describe rings a bell on those two recordings.

I might suggest you check this website, and see if you spot an LP cover that rings a bell:

http://www.scaryspookysounds.com/


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I know of a tape called "The Haunting/Chamber of Horrors," but I suspect that's the "crappy old tape" you were referring to. Unless, of course, the tape you're talking about had stuff like this on the "Chamber of Horrors" side...

Over in another thread, someone just mentioned a tape/CD called "A Night in a Haunted House/A Night in a Graveyard" that might be the tape you're looking for, seeing as how the Amazon.com reviews for it note a long fuse and a torture chamber segment.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have that tape shared here:

*Night In A Haunted House/Night In A Graveyard*


----------



## TiffanyJewel (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi! I am looking for a similar old black cassette tape. The one I'm looking for had stories as well instead of just sound effects. One of the stories took place in a wax museum. I have been looking for this tape for years! Can anyone help? Thank you!!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tiffany ... I think I know what you are looking for ... a cassette tape from 1988. The one side says "The Haunting - A Horror Story", the other says "Chamber of Horrors". There are people in this forum sharing it ... click here to see it.


----------



## TiffanyJewel (Apr 10, 2013)

*Thank you!!!*

Thank you so much for responding! Its exactly what I was looking for. aaahhhh I love it. brings back old memories!! I downloaded the link u posted. It is much appreciated <3


----------



## halloweenman666 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well Dinosaur1972 you beat me to it! I was going to post a link to my dropbox account which I have it stored on for you TiffanyJewel but as I said Dinosaur beat me to it! Hope this was the one you were looking for! I was trying to hunt this down for years before I discovered someone on here had a link to it, alls I can say is the community here on Halloween Forum is the best on the web! As far as the tape itself goes you are so right bout it bringing back old memories, my sister and I used to listen to it year round but it always seemed so much more creepy once the weather would change come October. The strange thing is the tape seems to have some awfully mature themes running throughout it although very subtle they are there if you listen closely. Anyways hope you enjoy and don't go lurking too far into the Halloween Forum or you may find yourself remembering far more of these old tapes than you could have ever imagined.


----------

